# Timex Replacement Watch Band



## Candadakid111 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm a new poster here so I'm hoping somebody can help me out.

I've got a Timex W-2 watch (Triathlon Indiglo) and I can't seem to find a replacement band for it anywhere. The band replacement model # is TX262951.

Apparently Timex has discontinued this model replacement but I'm having trouble finding a suitable band replacement.

I've written to Timex about an alternative but they haven't gotten back to me.

Places like "Voguestrap" (where I've gotten replacement bands for this watch before) don't carry it anymore either.

Does anybody have any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Is this the one?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Timex-Expedition-velcro-watch-band-w-2-spring-bars-13-16mm-Nylon-Black-Purple-/220941346957


----------



## Candadakid111 (Dec 17, 2012)

Unfortunately no, mine is a rubber band.

I've scanned the actual watch and the plastic container that the last replacement watch band came in so I'm going to try to attach it below. Hopefully it works!


----------



## Candadakid111 (Dec 17, 2012)

I couldn't get it to work. I tried to drag and drop the scanned picture into the reply box but all I got was a "Post too short" response.

How can I attach a scanned picture?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

How to post pictures is "pinned" at the top of the General Watch Discussion section. You may also try a request on the Timex Forum, one of guys there may have a NOS band - - but it's a long shot for that model AFAIK.

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

Tell 'em I sent you :lol: (I'm the BOSS! )


----------

